# Plants?



## gusgieg (Feb 24, 2020)

Hey everyone. I picked up a couple plants this weekend. However I was unable to identify two. Neither was the nursery owner able to. If you guys could I.d these and let me know if they are ok for dart frog use that would be awesome.


----------



## Moxie (Mar 7, 2020)

The 2nd picture, the one with striped pattern and purple undersides is 
Tradescantia zebrina (wandering jew) I believe.

You can use it in a viv, BUT it may be a PITA you will be pruning A LOT! It grows pretty fast and will take over a tank quickly if not kept in check.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Moxie said:


> The 2nd picture, the one with striped pattern and purple undersides is
> Tradescantia zebrina (wandering jew) I believe.
> 
> You can use it in a viv, BUT it may be a PITA you will be pruning A LOT! It grows pretty fast and will take over a tank quickly if not kept in check.


I'll agree on the identification. I've actually not had this plant do very well in my vivariums, growing quite slowly .


----------



## gusgieg (Feb 24, 2020)

Thank you for the help, I think I’ll see how it does in a Vivarium. I’m ok with an occasional trim too. Anyone know the first plant, when I asked at the store they said that they just receive a big box of Terrarium plants, and that this was some succulent.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

pilea depressa


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

fishingguy12345 said:


> I'll agree on the identification. I've actually not had this plant do very well in my vivariums, growing quite slowly .


I've had it in some of my more poorly lit tanks a long time ago. It grew very leggy for me and was never very attractive in that form. Fantastic house plant though.


----------

